
iPhone 7 bursts into flames, destroys vehicle - mbgaxyz
https://au.news.yahoo.com/a/32960624/iphone-7-catches-fire-destroys-vehicle/#page1
======
miles
From March of this year:

Apple, FAA Investigating After iPhone Catches Fire Mid-Flight
[http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/apple-faa-
investigatin...](http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/apple-faa-
investigating-after-iphone-catches-fire-mid-flight-n543516)

 _Spring-break-bound sophomore Anna Crail was watching a movie on Thursday
when her iPhone spontaneously caught fire over the Pacific. "All of a sudden
there was like 8-inch flames coming out of my phone," she told KOMO News. The
teen panicked, telling KOMO that she thought the plane "was going down." "I
flipped it off onto the ground, and it got under someone's seat, and the
flames were just getting higher, and a bunch of people stood up," she said._

~~~
astrodust
Considering that any device with a LiPo battery in it is potentially a bomb
they really do need better procedures for dealing with these sorts of things.

RC groups have "LiPo Guard" bags or containers on hand in case of a fire:
[http://thedronegirl.com/2015/02/07/lipo-
battery/](http://thedronegirl.com/2015/02/07/lipo-battery/) I've even seen
some with a contraption you can throw your burning battery into to contain the
fire.

Why aren't these mandatory on planes? Ash-trays are legally mandated, it's
hilarious, but nothing for phones.

~~~
jburgess777
The airlines have started taking additional precautions.

From [http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory/airlines-add-
fire-c...](http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory/airlines-add-fire-
containment-bags-overheating-phones-42790266)

"At least three U.S. airlines are adding new fire-suppression equipment to
fleets in case a cellphone or laptop battery overheats, catches on fire and
can't be extinguished"

~~~
astrodust
This is good since sometimes the plane's own batteries have caught on fire.

Having some kind of flame-proof, reinforced steel box they can drop dangerous
devices in wouldn't be a bad idea either, as in the case of some idiot with
shoe-bombs they could wrestle the device off the person and chuck it in there
to be contained.

------
rhapsodic
I think there's a market opportunity for a small, sturdy fireproof box that
could prevent an exploding or spontaneously igniting smartphone from injuring
someone or igniting objects nearby. And bonus points if the phone could still
receive calls/texts and be charged while inside it.

------
notwhiteknight
Man leaves small metal object with volatile electrical connection in tightly
enclosed space receiving direct sunlight on a hot day, blames metal object for
ensuing damage.

~~~
crimsonalucard
That is the correct reaction.. The only time when you can't blame the phone is
when it is duct taped to a grenade..

------
josephby
Even when it comes to blowing up, Apple beats Samsung, hands down!

